# Merpad Database Daemon



## DoctorV (Oct 19, 2014)

I just upgraded to Yosemite and now every time I start there is an empty "MerpAD Database Daemon" file in a folder named "Recovered files" in my trash can. I empty the trash but next time I start the OS it's there again. (If I don't empty the trash, there are two of them on next boot!)

There are very old online references to this problem (OS X 8, etc.) but no solutions. Any ideas?


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 19, 2014)

Here's an article that is more current, and should fix your issue - http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-startup/e5760e59-9e5f-4a0a-8766-dac6a73af148


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 19, 2014)

I have always had recovered files in the trash after a start up on my machine at work. Mostly it is temp files that are no longer needed, hence I don’t worry.


----------



## DoctorV (Oct 20, 2014)

Problem SOLVED (I think).

Thanks to DeltaMac for the URL. It led me to a cure that will probably fix this problem for me. (I have to restart to be sure, but I'm confident it will work.)

The reference points to a subdirectory but it's a few levels deeper than that. On my new Mac OS X 10.10 (Yosemite) it's under

   /Library/Application Support/Microsoft/MERP2.0/MICROSOFT Error Reporting.app/Contents/MacOS

where you may execute ./Microsoft\ Error\ Reporting

This starts the MERP2.0 app. Next you select Preferences from that app's name on the active-app's menu. The "enabled" box is checked. Just uncheck it and restart. The trash will be clear from then on. I hope 

Thanks to all!


----------



## DoctorV (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay. The restart wasn't enough. I repeated the Preferences trick and the ER box was still unchecked. So I selected Quit Error Reporting from the menu drop-down and then a system Shutdown. I counted to ten, started it up again, and found a very clean trash can - the way I like it.


----------



## Paul M. Zahorosky (Dec 18, 2014)

Yes, this solved the problem. It did take two, consecutive reboots as the first one still produced the file in the trash. But it worked- thanks!


----------



## Supergraphic (Jul 11, 2016)

Paul M. Zahorosky said:


> Yes, this solved the problem. It did take two, consecutive reboots as the first one still produced the file in the trash. But it worked- thanks!



Excellent! I followed those directions in Os10.11.5 and after the 2nd restart all clear. Thanks Doctor!


----------



## ddinsb (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you so much for this post.  I don't care about the trash -- but I was trying to find out how I could recover all of the edits to a document I downloaded in mail, and after revising the entire thing and hitting "save" Word quit unexpectedly (it does this frequently nowadays).  I looked up how to find "auto recovered docs" but there was NOTHING in that file, so I was about to give up, when I checked the trash, saw the weird MER files, thought I had a virus, so looked THAT up, and then found this page, which led me to where my auto recovered documents REALLY live, and now I have back the document with my changes!  Thank you thank you thank you.


----------

